# Contrast Slider in LR4



## kitjv (Aug 14, 2013)

Having used LR4 for about a year, I have noticed that the Contrast slider seems to have a rather predictable behavior. I'm curious if my observations are shared by other (more experienced) users.

As a reference point, I use a Canon 60D generally with a 24-105mm f/4L lens. Whenever possible I shoot at ISO 100.

The Contrast slider in LR4 seems to add a considerable dose of contrast with relatively little movement (e.g. a value of +5). Thus, I tend to use it judiciously unless I am looking for a more "contrasty" appearance. The exception seems to be when adjusting tonality. If an image requires a heavy dose of adjustments to the Highlights & Shadows, the result is often a softer images that requires a boost in Contrast to compensate.

Have others noticed the same or am I alone on this one. Thanks!


----------



## ukbrown (Aug 14, 2013)

Have you tried dropping the exposure and upping the whites to get better contrast ?


----------



## ernie (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree with you kitjv, I notice the same reactions. Usually first thing I do is set white and black points if needed, then highlights,shadows,exposure, then contrast since it has been affected by any changes to the above.


----------



## bobrobert (Aug 15, 2013)

Go to the tone curve and add + 10 to the lights and - 10 to the darks. IMO it adds contrast to the mid tones without affecting the black and white clipping.


----------



## kitjv (Aug 15, 2013)

Bobrobert: Interesting. I'll spend some time comparing the effect of your suggestion compared to bumping up the Contrast. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## bobrobert (Aug 15, 2013)

kitjv said:


> Bobrobert: Interesting. I'll spend some time comparing the effect of your suggestion compared to bumping up the Contrast. Thank you for the suggestion!



Have a look at the histogram afterwards and you will see at the center a steepening of the curve but the end points aren't moved.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 15, 2013)

The same should be true of adjusting the Contrast slider. However, there are two differences: (1) In the Tone Curve, you can slide the midpoint split left or right; the Contrast slider is always centered. (2) The Contrast slider makes changes earlier in the processing pipeline than the Tone Curve, and so they probably produce subtly different results.


----------



## bobrobert (Aug 15, 2013)

I think the contrast slider lightens and darkens equally where as the tone curve can lighten or darken a little more or less depending on which you want to achieve. In other words it is possible to add +5 lighten - 10 darker and vice versa or other values to suit you?


----------



## kitjv (Sep 5, 2013)

Just a follow-up to my original post. Bobrobert's suggestion of adjusting the darks & lights in the Tone Curve is indeed an excellent suggestion. Thank you so much!


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 5, 2013)

Interesting discussion so far. I too shoot with a 60D.
I am finding that my order of processing is generally photo dependent. I tend to also watch the histogram and use that as a double check to my eye.
After I get the exposure "right", I almost always adjust the contrast to a +10 or +15, and generally never return to it.
If the photo really requires it, I'll adjust the white and black points here, knowing that I'll return to them later.
After that, I look at the overall photo. If I think it needs more overall contrast, I'll adjust the tone curve next - increase the lights, and darken the darks.
If I don't use the tone curve at this step, I rarely use it.
Then I'll adjust shadows and highlights. They also adjust the histogram somewhat differently than does the tone curve. I prefer these after the tone curve, as they tend to "ride the curve" and I don't need to return to them as I often do if I reverse the order.
Next, I'll fine tune the white and black endpoints.
Finally, I'll play with clarity and vibrance before looking at local areas.


----------



## kitjv (Sep 5, 2013)

When I first started using LR (over a year ago), I pretty much adhered to a "top-down" approach when working through the Basic Panel in the Develop module. Based upon a certain logic built into LR by the developers at Abode, this made sense (and still does). However, after making subsequent adjustments in several of the other panels, I find that there is a need to revisit the Basic panel for a bit of tweaking. To me, this suggests that there is an interdependency among the various adjustment tools in the Develop module.


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 5, 2013)

kitjv said:


> ...... However, after making subsequent adjustments in several of the other panels, I find that there is a need to revisit the Basic panel for a bit of tweaking. To me, this suggests that there is an interdependency among the various adjustment tools in the Develop module.


Yes, there is; its always been this way. One easy way to see this is to watch the histogram and see what changes as you adjust the sliders.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 6, 2013)

Interesting thread. Should be more posts on the tools within lightroom.


----------



## kitjv (Sep 6, 2013)

I agree with Mark. Like myself, I am sure that many of us have a good fundamental understanding of the basic adjustments in the Development module. There is a wealth of resources splattered across the internet to assist with this. However, I would wager that a lot of you LR veterans have compiled a considerable arsenal of adjustment nuances beyond the basics. Experience can cultivate knowledge that isn't always in books or Maybe this could be a topic for a stickie?


----------



## bobrobert (Sep 6, 2013)

When LR4 first became available Adobe representatives were stressing the importance of the top down approach being "best" but not set in stone. Recently on other forums I have seen that the same representatives are suggesting a more flexible approach. This means there isn't a right or wrong way to enhance an image and experience is the best teacher?


----------



## kitjv (Sep 6, 2013)

Absolutely. And, if those who have garnered a wealth of experience are willing to share their knowledge, this would be a wonderful resource for those of us who are a bit further down on the LR learning curve. Just a thought.



bobrobert said:


> When LR4 first became available Adobe representatives were stressing the importance of the top down approach being "best" but not set in stone. Recently on other forums I have seen that the same representatives are suggesting a more flexible approach. This means there isn't a right or wrong way to enhance an image and experience is the best teacher?


----------

